# TnC Custom Collections



## GoldenLoki (Sep 25, 2004)

Here is my TnC collection. I'd have a lot more, but I'm usually too slow when they release products. Bigger Pic here 3rd down 

Let's see your TnC lights!

GL


----------



## pianoman (Sep 25, 2004)

GoldenLoki, How enjoyable to see the beautiful TNC Proto Key Lux N Cell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pianoman (Sep 25, 2004)

And who exactly is Edward Munch?


----------



## pianoman (Sep 25, 2004)

Lo Ki Do Ki Collection! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## GoldenLoki (Sep 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*pianoman said:*
Lo Ki Do Ki Collection! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey I like that!

P-08 was a nice find, I'm glad you let it go /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Munch is a painter, died in 1944 if I recall correctly. I have a print of "The Scream", funny thing is the original was recently stolen. I keep watching Ebay for it, but nothing so far /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif It just so happened that was the easiest shelf to clear off.

Pianoman eh? Billy Joel fan or do you play?

GL


----------



## fluorescent (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## 4x4Dragon (Sep 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*GoldenLoki said:*
Here is my TnC collection. I'd have a lot more, but I'm usually too slow when they release products. Bigger Pic here 3rd down 

Let's see your TnC lights!

GL 






[/ QUOTE ]

wow that 16/60 cpf special AA keylux sure is nice! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## GoldenLoki (Sep 26, 2004)

Flourescent, what is that Orange Splash light in your pic? Something new or something before my time?


[ QUOTE ]
*4x4Dragon said:*
wow that 16/60 cpf special AA keylux sure is nice! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Like seeing an old girlfriend with her new guy ain't it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
OK, that may be overstating it a bit.

GL


----------



## fluorescent (Sep 26, 2004)

it's a 5W one of the earlier ones.. the blue 1W is SN 0001


----------



## GoldenLoki (Sep 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*fluorescent said:*
the blue 1W is SN 0001 

[/ QUOTE ]

It doesn't get any cooler than that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Thanks for the info, GL


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 26, 2004)

u sure have a nice colection 3 vips all kinda cool lights


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Sep 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*GoldenLoki said:*
Flourescent, what is that Orange Splash light in your pic? Something new or something before my time?


[ QUOTE ]
*4x4Dragon said:*
wow that 16/60 cpf special AA keylux sure is nice! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Like seeing an old girlfriend with her new guy ain't it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
OK, that may be overstating it a bit.

GL 

[/ QUOTE ]

yeah, not quite the same.... for instance the battery tube on the keylux isn't big enough for.....well, nevermind /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PAtwood (Sep 27, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jacques (Sep 27, 2004)

Awesome collections /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif With three VIP, guess you got the Loin-heart order did you?


----------



## hideo (Sep 27, 2004)

double post, my bad (deleted)

hideo


----------



## GoldenLoki (Sep 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
u sure have a nice colection 3 vips all kinda cool lights 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for the kudos Raggie et. al.

Lionheart is definately in my future

Nice trio Peter, I wanted a HA NAt N cell in a bad way, but I was too sloooow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

GL


----------



## hideo (Sep 27, 2004)

I only have two until Chris gets those dang pills for the AA's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif






whoops, you may have to click to see the pic (not sure why /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/duh2.gif) MJ/ TNC collaborations 

both of these are MJ's internals and handiwork in Chris's finely-turned bodies

the HA natural bronze (#022) houses a select TX1H and MJ's SDC1000 converter--also has a twistie tailcap

the blue/black splash (#004) houses a TWOJ with Wayne's BB1000--however it's going to get a WX1S Star transplant as soon as I get a chance /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

hideo


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 28, 2004)

I've only got two TNC Custom Products flashlights: the TNC Hyper Lux V and the TNC Splash Ano.





TNC Hyper Lux V





TNC Splash Ano


----------



## Carpe Diem (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi guys...

I don`t have any pictures to post, but the MJ/TNC SuperFlashlights II and III are some of the nicest flashlights that have ever been made...a spectacular combination of Chris` superb craftsmanship and Mike`s ability to make the ultra bright and white SDC "SuperDownBoy" DB1000 converters.

Kudos to Mike and Chris! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## K-T (Sep 28, 2004)

Ok, I'll show the world that I don't have a clue about these TnC lights by posting here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif but I need to know where to get these? I handled one (or maybe two?) of them some time back and was already impressed. Peter, what are the smaller ones in your picture? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PAtwood (Sep 28, 2004)

KT, those are the little N cell lights. Amazing tiny little 1 watt luxeons. They are just too cute! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Far and away, I believe that the AA version is the finest AA luxeon light ever made....at least that I have seen. I cannot get over the craftsmanship on all these lights. This guy has really got his ducks in a row. I can't wait for further products from Chris, especially the small lights. The truth is I like big lights a whole lot but I COVET small lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## GoldenLoki (Sep 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*K-T said:*
I need to know where to get these? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Here is TnCs web site but you have to be quick on the mouse. Demand greatly exceeds supply. They do ocassionally show up on B/S/T.

GL


----------

